

Skeuomorphism's Last Hope - voidfiles
http://jfornear.co/jack-dorsey-skeuomorphisms-last-hope/

======
nthitz
Hmmm, I have to disagree with the conclusion: "Either skeuomorphism is over
and Jack Dorsey isn't the next Steve Jobs, or skeuomorphism isn't over and
Jack Dorsey is the next Steve Jobs."

with the thought that it is possible skeuomorphism isn't over and Jack Dorsey
is not the next Steve Jobs.

~~~
freyr
Seriously. Who wrote this, Jack Dorsey's mom?

------
smurph
"Deviation from the Apple aesthetic has been risky and mostly unsuccessful
(Metro, Zune, etc.)"

I think it's a bit early to call Metro unsuccessful. The fact that Windows
Phone has even survived is proof that some people prefer it, since design is
all that platform has going for it. Metro's just been attached to fairly weak
products until now.

------
wonnage
While skeumorphism is a perfectly valid thing to debate, this might've been
the most pointless article possible to write about it. Why would Jack Dorsey
give a flying fuck if an Apple exec who happened to like it left the company?

------
amirmansour
What does Jack Dorsey have to do with Apple making changes?

